# Training and zones



## OnForm (Feb 11, 2011)

I recently did an LT test, I'm at 240w FTP and I weigh 140lbs. I'm planning on getting a coach this Winter, but I don't have much to go on in terms of workouts right now.

I race CX mostly and some of the workouts I've found are 3x20m tempo, 4x10m LT and 2x20m SST for base CX training. When the season starts I'm supposed to get in 5x20s all out efforts. So, three hard workouts a week with one endurance day, skills and easy running thrown in, two rest days. Does this sound good? Also, what percent of LT is SST? I assume this means sweet spot training? When someone says "LT workout" does this mean the interval should be at my LT (240w)?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RetroS (Jan 16, 2007)

Not sure what class you are in, but I have a similar FTP and am just now building VO2 for the fall. Your schedule is very heavy for in season especially if you include a race. Also may want to look at Over Under Intervals that mimic cross races say 12mins total going in and out of Z3-Z5 resting than repeat. My coach prefers 45s all out efforts as the first 20s is the easy part but teaching the body to give more is what it's about. The latest Power Training edition has a 30-30-30 interval for CX with 30s all out, 30s coasting, 30s running hard. Haven't tried it yet. Good luck with your training.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

OnForm said:


> I recently did an LT test, I'm at 240w FTP and I weigh 140lbs. I'm planning on getting a coach this Winter, but I don't have much to go on in terms of workouts right now.
> 
> I race CX mostly and some of the workouts I've found are 3x20m tempo, 4x10m LT and 2x20m SST for base CX training. When the season starts I'm supposed to get in 5x20s all out efforts. So, three hard workouts a week with one endurance day, skills and easy running thrown in, two rest days. Does this sound good? Also, what percent of LT is SST? I assume this means sweet spot training? When someone says "LT workout" does this mean the interval should be at my LT (240w)?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Sounds OK. Coach will help build fitness and form by assigning the right progression of training loads and balance of workout types.

Just checking though - LT and FTP are not the same thing. Power at LT occurs ~ 10-15% less than FTP.

SST training is in and around ~ 90% of FTP, but it's more of a concept than a specific intensity.


----------

